

Startup Quote: Larry Page, co-founder, Google - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2857527847

======
raychancc
Serving our end users is at the heart of what we do and remains our number one
priority.

\- Larry Page

<http://startupquote.com/post/2857527847>

